# Car Insurance Premium increase based on address?



## Amygdala (21 Jul 2008)

I have recently moved from Dublin to Limerick and when I informed my car insurance company they have increased my premium by 40%. Is this common? There has been no claims on my policy, the only change has been the address. Is a 40% increase justifed between Dublin and Limerick? What variables are considered in calculating premiums?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jul 2008)

Amygdala said:


> I have recently moved from Dublin to Limerick and when I informed my car insurance company they have increased my premium by 40%. Is this common?


Yes - different loadings for different criteria such as address.


> There has been no claims on my policy, the only change has been the address. Is a 40% increase justifed between Dublin and Limerick? What variables are considered in calculating premiums?


Potentially anything and everything they ask you about on the application form I presume?


----------



## Mpsox (22 Jul 2008)

It could depend where you have moved to in Limerick and where you originally lived in Dublin, if your car was parked off the road in Dublin and is not in Limerick


----------



## GA001 (22 Jul 2008)

Limerick has an excessive fire and theft rate - additional premium justified on facts.


----------



## Speedwell (22 Jul 2008)

Yes, same for me. 

Less if I say that I am in Laois (which I technically am) and more if I say Carlow, which is my postal address.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jul 2008)

Mpsox said:


> if your car was parked off the road in Dublin and is not in Limerick


Do they ask about such specifics - e.g. on street versus private/secured parking?


----------



## REMFAN (23 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Do they ask about such specifics - e.g. on street versus private/secured parking?


 
Many do ask about where the car will be kept. I've seen it asked for many online quotes.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2008)

OK - thanks.


----------



## Caveat (23 Jul 2008)

I've also been asked things like:

"Is the car kept at this address for at least four nights a week?"

Presumably if it wasn't, there would be a loading too.


----------



## Amygdala (23 Jul 2008)

The car was parked on the street at a D4 address and now is parked in a garage at a good limerick address. When the company was contacted they said parking was not a factor in the increase in premium, but could not say what was except the change in address. When I complained a line manager reviewed the increase and decieded that 30% was justified again based soley on address. I am shopping around for quotes to put this in context. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## bond-007 (23 Jul 2008)

Caveat said:


> I've also been asked things like:
> 
> "Is the car kept at this address for at least four nights a week?"
> 
> Presumably if it wasn't, there would be a loading too.


It affects night shift workers. I was affected by this problem as it also causes a loading for commuting late at night/early mornings.


----------



## GA001 (29 Jul 2008)

Keek said:


> Really??
> 
> A company by law is not allowed to apply a loading for ones occupation, it's in breach of the equal status act?
> The only occupations that would generate a higher premium is Pharmacist, Jewlers, Bookies & Scrap Metal merchants, but loading are not applied to those policies, a business use charge is usually added, all you gotta do in those cases is call the company and say that you do not use the car for work and the business use charge is removed. The commute in and out to work is Social, Pleasure & Domestic use so tell 'em to shove their bill


 
Of course they are, if they see fit to rate a risk as appropriate in respect of the vehicle / user being in a more prevarious position to be in an accident / have a claim.

Ie. courier / people in the entertainment industry (ie. loss of earnings) etc.


----------



## NatNif (29 Jul 2008)

I moved from co dublin (Malahide) to Limerick city suburbs (Monaleen) and my premium reduced by about 10% so i would say shop around and you will get a better deal. That was with RSA.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jul 2008)

Moving house to get cheaper car insurance seems a bit drastic!


----------

